# Divine Hope Reformed Bible Seminary--updated



## mvdm (Sep 19, 2012)

This unique seminary's website has been upgraded with much more information on curriculum, news items, etc.

http://www.divinehopeseminary.org/

Currently there are about 30 students enrolled in the program. Already remarkable fruit is being seen in the lives of these men. Continue to uphold this work in prayer as the kingdom advances and sheds light in a dark place.


----------



## Miss Marple (Sep 19, 2012)

Fascinating and encouraging. I wonder sometimes, the way our nation seems to be going with hate speech and the like, whether the majority of the church will be in danger of imprisonment at some point.


----------



## mvdm (Sep 19, 2012)

Miss Marple said:


> Fascinating and encouraging. I wonder sometimes, the way our nation seems to be going with hate speech and the like, whether the majority of the church will be in danger of imprisonment at some point.



Well, we have a seminary waiting there for us!


----------

